# FX HD



## Kosh_5x5 (Oct 23, 2002)

I tuned into FX HD a couple of times today and the movies they were showing were not widescreen. The Transporter is on right now and it is not widescreen. Some of the commercials during the movie are widescreen, but not the movie. Also the picture quality is poor for an HD channel. I checked FX SD and the picture quality is even worse.

Any ideas on what's up?

EDIT - My bad on the FOX vs FX title. Sorry


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

What are you talking about ?


----------



## skyviewmark1 (Sep 28, 2006)

FOXHD??????


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

It's FX...not Fox.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Not every movie/show on every HD channel is HD, in fact there are very few HD channels that show every bit of programming in HD.


----------



## fwampler (Dec 2, 2005)

Kosh_5x5 said:


> I tuned into Fox HD a couple of times today and the movies they were showing were not widescreen. The Transporter is on right now and it is not widescreen. Some of the commercials during the movie are widescreen, but not the movie. Also the picture quality is poor for an HD channel. I checked Fox SD and the picture quality is even worse.
> 
> Any ideas on what's up?


I totally agree with your observation. It is so bad in our area I won't even watch a ball game on it. I have been wondering what the deal is. It gives HD a bad name.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

sigma1914 said:


> It's FX...not Fox.


Could a mod please edit the thread title to reflect this fact. Other than the NFL and their animated Sunday night lineup, there wasn't anything in the form of movies, HD or otherwise, on the main FOX channel yesterday.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

bidger said:


> Could a mod please edit the thread title to reflect this fact. Other than the NFL and their animated Sunday night lineup, there wasn't anything in the form of movies, HD or otherwise, on the main FOX channel yesterday.


Excellent Idea.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanks Richard. I'm assuming it was you that performed my request.


----------

